# God's guidance



## AymenSan

Hello,

For months I am trying to find a good translation for "God's guidance" in french but sadly the word "guidance" doesn't exist.

Have you any idea about that ?

with regards,

Aymen


----------



## walkyrie

Peut-être "la parole de Dieu" ("les conseils", ça fait un peu trop vendeur d'électroménager).


----------



## AymenSan

Salut,

C'est plus le sens "bonne direction" ou "phare" que je cherche mais en plus adapté à un texte religieux.


----------



## JackD

La "lumière de Dieu", ça pourrait marcher ??


----------



## AymenSan

On l'a déja utilisé pour "God's light" et de plus le mot "guidance" se retrouve parfois seul genre :

"[2:38] We said, "Go down therefrom, all of you. When guidance comes to you from Me, those who follow My guidance will have no fear, nor will they grieve."


----------



## catay

AymenSan said:


> On l'a déja utilisé pour "God's light" et de plus le mot "guidance" se retrouve parfois seul genre :
> 
> "[2:38] We said, "Go down therefrom, all of you. When guidance comes to you from Me, those who follow My guidance will have no fear, nor will they grieve."


This phrase comes under the entry for guidance from a 1965 edition of Cassell's dictionary:
_Je vous dis cela pour votre gouverne. (I tell you that for your guidance). _

Perhaps this could be adapted in some way to fit your context.


----------



## Cath.S.

When guidance comes to you from Me, those who follow My guidance will have no fear,
=>
lorsque Je vous guide, ceux qui écoutent Ma voix n'auront rien à craindre...

Catay,
_gouverne _does not work unfortunately, it is only used in that set expression _pour votre gouverne_.


----------



## californiadreaming

Il me semble qu'on pourrait dire "la voix guidante de Dieu", me j'en suis pas sur...


----------



## catay

Egueule: Yes, I see what you mean. This phrase has such a resonance I thought you might just be able to use it: 
Lorsque je vous dis cela pour votre gouverne,....


----------



## Cath.S.

catay said:


> Egueule: Yes, I see what you mean. This phrase has such a resonance I thought you might just be able to use it:
> Lorsque je vous dis cela pour votre gouverne,....


Ma foi, pourquoi pas, en fait ?


----------



## catay

egueule said:


> Ma foi, pourquoi pas, en fait ?


 
When guidance comes to you from Me = Lorsque je vous dit cela pour votre gouverne,...
Ça c'est ce que je voulais dire.  Si vous êtes d'accord....


----------



## catay

I came across another example using the word "gouverne" : "cette lettre vous servira de gouverne"
Just a suggestion...
Ma parole vous servira de gouverne, ceux qui la suivent n'auront ni peur ni chagrin.


----------



## Nunty

J'entends et lis "sous le conduit de Dieu", mais c'est peut-être un peu forcé?


----------



## Lezert

Nun-Translator said:


> J'entends et lis "sous le conduit de Dieu", mais c'est peut-être un peu forcé?


sous *la* conduit*e*...

soit dit en passant, _guidance_ existe aussi en français


----------



## Nunty

Merci, Lezert.


----------



## AymenSan

Lezert said:


> sous *la* conduit*e*...
> 
> soit dit en passant, _guidance_ existe aussi en français


 

Oui mais pas dans le sens dont j'ai besoin.


----------



## Zhorg

on pourrait aussi dire : la voix de dieu...


----------



## AymenSan

Le soucis c'est que dans ce texte le mot "guidance" se retrouve parfois tout seul


----------



## AymenSan

En fait, je pense que la traduction dont j'ai besoin n'existe malheureusement pas en français . Donc je pense que je vais utiliser le mot "guidance" parce que même s'il ne se trouve pas dans le dictionnaire dans le sens voulu, on le comprend "instinctivement". De plus, j'ai déja été témoin dans son utilisation dans des émissions religieuses.

Merci à tous por vos réponses.


----------



## AymenSan

catay said:


> Sorry, that was an ambiguous question.  I was wondering if the word guidance can't be directly translated. Perhaps, a construction using "la voix de Dieu," "la parole de Dieu" "le Verbe"
> You have given the chapter and verse #, which book of the Bible is this from?


 
It's from the Final Testament "Quran". The version that our french speaking community is trying to translate is here on this website : Submission.org (with www)

Sorry, I cannot post links for the moment.


----------



## AymenSan

FAC13 said:


> I believe it's in fact from the Quran.


 
 yes, it's not a secret.

The problem is that today all french translations of the Quran are really bad ones. Because, the most of translators are biased by traditions. And even in english I do not know a good one except the one translated by Rashad Khalifa, Phd.


----------



## Zhorg

*God's guidance...*
*>>> pour moi c'est vraiment "la voix/la parole de Dieu"...*


----------



## catay

Thanks for your responses FAC13 and AmyenSan...the phrase evokes another passage I've heard before, something similar, but I can't remember the exact source.


----------



## AymenSan

catay said:


> Thanks for your responses FAC13 and AmyenSan...the phrase evokes another passage I've heard before, but I can't remember the exact source.


 
Perhaps because Torah (Ancient Testament), Bible (New Testament) and Quran (Final Testament) are from the same Author 

Thank you for your answer Zhorg.


----------



## GHISLAINEFRANCE

J'avais à traduire le mot guidance aussi c'est pourquoi je suis tombée sur votre message. 

Pour moi le contexte est technique "A number of guidance documents", finalement je me suis arrêtée sur "un certain nombre de guides", synthétisant deux mots en un. 

Ma pensée s'est toutefois fixé sur votre recherche "God's guidance" Pourquoi pas "la main de Dieu" ? En français on dit couramment que la main de Dieu vous guide.

Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## archijacq

"Guidance" semble être très utilisé

variantes:
avec l'aide et la *direction *de Dieu
sous la *houlette *du Seigneur


----------



## DeBourges

Et pourquoi pas : _sous la tutelle de dieu_? Outre ses autres sens, _tutelle_ veut dire _protection vigilante_ (cf. le Petit Robert).

DeBourges


----------



## alisonp

I was going to suggest "direction" as well.  There's a Latin motto "Domine dirige nos" or something like that (I may have the words in the wrong order) which I think turns out in English (depending on what case it is) as "Lord guide us".


----------



## white_ray

Indeed, quite sad to remark that this word does not have a direct equivalent in French. 
I’ve found “guidage” but it sounds somewhat technical/mechanical, so I guess I’d rather say “prière d’orientation (spirituelle)”, hoping that this could fit the context.
Otherwise we can always adapt the sentence and use the verb “guider” that is fairly used in a spiritual environment.


----------



## AymenSan

Peace be upon you Ray,

Thank you, I decided to use the french neologism : "guidance", it is easily understandable for the reader since the root verb "guider" is easily noticeable and the context guides to the right meaning.


----------



## white_ray

AymenSan said:


> Peace be upon you Ray,
> 
> Thank you, I decided to use the french neologism : "guidance", it is easily understandable for the reader since the root verb "guider" is easily noticeable and the context guides to the right meaning.


 
And upon you too AymenSan,
This sounds like a loving untranslatable word! 
wr


----------



## Noroît

Si on dit _La guidance parentale_, alors oui, on peut dire _La guidance de Dieu_, _La guidance spirituelle de Dieu_, _La guidance divine_.


----------



## cathie61

La *direction* de Dieu - d'ailleurs, en anglais, on parle aussi bien de "God's direction" que de "God's guidance".

NB "guidance" convient parfaitement quant au sens (cf. le site de CNRTL) mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans ce contexte.


----------



## mekman99

I


AymenSan said:


> yes, it's not a secret.
> 
> The problem is that today all french translations of the Quran are really bad ones. Because, the most of translators are biased by traditions. And even in english I do not know a good one except the one translated by Rashad Khalifa, Phd.


In my opinion it is a very bad translation, with far-fetched explanations. Besides, Rashad Khalifa considered himself as a messenger of God and that Archangel Gabriel talked to him !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

